# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Αριανι/Κεφιρ ή Γαλα;

## deluxe

Ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο για πρωϊνο;

Κολλαει το αριανι με την πρωτεϊνη, ή θα ειναι αηδια;

----------


## -beba-

Εμένα μου αρέσει το κεφίρ και μόλις ετοιμάζομαι να πιώ ένα. Αριάνι με πρωτείνη μάλλον θα είναι "αηδία"................

----------


## Mitsen

τι είναι αριανι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Gaspari

Σαν ξυνόγαλα ενα πράγμα.. Έχω δοκιμάσει κανά 2 φορές.. Πίνεται..

----------


## -beba-

Είναι πολύ καλά προιόντα γιατί περιέχουν ένζυμα και μήκυτες που μας προστατεύουν από παθογόνους μήκυτες. Γενικά ενυσχύουν πολύ το ανοσοποιιτικό. Εγώ είχα κάποτε μήκυτες και έκανα κεφίρ..............αλλά δυστυχώς παίθαναν σε μιά μετακόμηση που αμέλησα να τους βάλω φρέσκο γάλα.

----------


## deluxe

Πινω το αριανι του Ολυμπος. Λεει οτι ειναι πολιτικη συνταγη και μοιαζει πολυ με το κεφιρ.

Πως να το συνδιασω ομως με τα δημητριακα και την πρωτεϊνη; Μαλλον θα τα τρωω ξεχωριστα με νερο.

----------


## lila_1

> Πινω το αριανι του Ολυμπος. Λεει οτι ειναι πολιτικη συνταγη και μοιαζει πολυ με το κεφιρ.
> 
> Πως να το συνδιασω ομως με τα δημητριακα και την πρωτεϊνη; Μαλλον θα τα τρωω ξεχωριστα με νερο.


Μια χαρα συνδιαζονται...Που κολλας?

----------


## deluxe

Εννοεις ολα μαζι στο μπωλ; Δε θα ειναι καπως; Το εχεις δοκιμασει;

----------


## lila_1

Άνετα.
Γινεται σαν εκείνα τα παιδικά γιαουρτάκια που έχουν τα προσθετα δημητριακα..
Μην κανεις τη ζωη σου δυσκολη.
Ριχτα μεσα κ αν δεν σ αρεσει δεν τα τρως...

Τα θεματα που ανοιγεις ειναι και πολυ ουσιωδη,μιλαμε...

----------


## deluxe

Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω τοτε.

----------


## Gaspari

> Πινω το αριανι του Ολυμπος. Λεει οτι ειναι πολιτικη συνταγη και μοιαζει πολυ με το κεφιρ.
> 
> Πως να το συνδιασω ομως με τα δημητριακα και την πρωτεϊνη; Μαλλον θα τα τρωω ξεχωριστα με νερο.


Τυχερός είσαι που ζείς ακόμα.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> Τυχερός είσαι που ζείς ακόμα.


Γιατι,ξερεις κατι?

----------


## Gaspari

> Γιατι,ξερεις κατι?


Ο πατέρας μου στην φάγε δουλεύει.. Κάτι ξέρει..  :01. Wink: 
Καλύτερα αφήστε αυτό το θέμα.. Απλά, προσοχή με αυτά που πέρνετε κ αυτά π λένε.

----------


## deluxe

Καμμια σχεση φαγε με ολυμπος..

----------


## live

αριανι πιες βραδι,αντι γιαουρτακι,κανε καλο και για το στομαχι :01. Smile:   τωρα πρωι γιατι???? πρωι πρωτεινη με νερο!!!!

----------


## chr04

Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη που λέτε, παντού πίνουν αριάνι. Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε στα McDonalds να σε ρωτάνε αν θες cola, fanta ή αριάνι; Εμένα πάντως μ'άρεσε. (και με το McTurko τέλειος συνδυασμός).

----------


## deluxe

Πινω γαλα συνηθως τα πρωϊνα, αλλα σκεφτομαι να το αντικαταστησω με το αριανι/κεφιρ, λογω των πρεβιοτικων που εχουν και συμβαλλουν στη καλυτερη λειτουργια του ανοσοποιητικου και πεπτικου.

----------


## Eddie

> Καμμια σχεση φαγε με ολυμπος..


Συμφωνω.

Η Ολυμπος ειναι εταιρια που κατα βαση παιρνει ντοπιο γαλα,ξερω οτι πολλοι κτηνοτροφοι της περιοχης μου δινουν γαλα.

----------


## mik

κουκακη τα εχετε ακουστα??
εχει απο γαλατα μεχρι κεφιρ/αριανι(αληθεια ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ τους)
και αλλα γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα.

----------


## deluxe

Κεφιρ εχει πιο απαισια μυρωδια και γευση, αλλα εχει και περισσοτερους μυκητες και πρεβιοτικα.

Το αριανι του Ολυμπος παντως, μοιαζει πολυ με κεφιρ. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;

----------


## Gaspari

> Καμμια σχεση φαγε με ολυμπος..


Και ποιός σου είπε γλυκό μου παιδάκι ότι το σύγκρινα με την φάγε;

----------


## deluxe

Εγω το συγκρινα.

Εσυ απλα ειπες για το Ολυμπος, οτι ειμαι τυχερος που ζω ακομα.

----------


## Gaspari

> Εγω το συγκρινα.
> 
> Εσυ απλα ειπες για το Ολυμπος, οτι ειμαι τυχερος που ζω ακομα.


Εκτός που δεν το σύγκρινες, είπες οτι καμία σχέση δεν έχουν. Φυσικά και δεν έχουν φίλε μου.. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.. Για ποιότητα μιλάμε.. Το Όλυμπος με το ΦΆΓΕ καμία σχέση στον τομέα αυτό..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο κατ'εσε δλδ;

----------


## chr04

Μουχλιασμένα total σας θυμίζει τίποτα;

----------


## deluxe

Σωστος. Και πολλα αλλα. Σκανδαλο ειχε γινει με την δελτα και εβγα;

Ολυμπος ειναι απο τα πιο ποιοτικα.

Δοκιμασα σημερα αριανι με whey cookies. Οχι και ο,τι το καλυτερο. Δε θα το ξαναδοκιμαζα. Μαλλον θα πινω ξεχωριστα το αριανι και ξεχωριστα την whey με δημητριακα σε νερο.

----------


## Gaspari

Το θέμα με τα total καλύτερα ας το αφήσουμε στην άκρη παιδιά. Μην με βάλετε στον κόπο να ψάχνω άρθρα και τι παίχτηκε. Όσο για εμένα χωρίς πολλά λόγια, γιαούρτι, φάγε. φέτα, μεβγάλ. γάλα, φάγε, κουκάκη και γεωργικής σχολής.
Τώρα αμα θέλεις κ αιτιολόγιση για το κάθε ένα το τραβάς αλλού το θέμα..

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ ερχεσαι παλι στα λογια μου. Για το Ολυμπος ειπες οτι ειμαι τυχερος που ζω ακομη. Θελω να μου το αιτιολογησεις. Εχεις ακουσει κατι για τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια;

----------


## reborn

διαβασα σε ενα αρθρο για το κεφιρ το εξης:Το κεφίρ ως ζυµούµενο προϊόν, εµπεριέχει ελάχιστα ποσά λακτόζης. 
αν ισχυει αυτο θα ηταν καλυτερο να πινω κεφιρ αντι για γαλα στην γραμμωση ?(εχω σταματισει γαλακτοκομικα)

----------


## beefmeup

λοιπον μετα απο χρηση κοντα ενος μηνα,γραφω οτι προτιμω το κεφιρ με 1000..
αρχικα οσοι εχετε θεματα με γαστρεντερικο,πρηξιματα,φουσκωματα κλπ,θα βοηθησει μεχρι εκει που δεν παει..
εμενα μου τα σταματησε ολα,ο,τι κ να τρωω,κ ενω εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο ενζυμα,προβιοτικα κλπ,με μετρια αποτελεσματα..
το κεφιρ,απλα για εμενα βγηκε κορυφη σε αυτον τον τομεα..
κ δεν θελει κ πολυ..εγω πινω καθε μερα first thing in the morning ενα κρασοποτηρο,κ μετα τρωω οτι τρωω κανονικα..

τωρα για μακρος,δεν το πολυκοιταω γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει απο αυτη την πλευρα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ξινογαλο ε?Με το ζορι το πινεις?

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειναι κ τοσο ξυνο..
βασικα παχυρευστο ειναι κ οσο ξινιζει το γιαουρτι,αλλο τοσο κ αυτο..
κ το πινω πολυ ευκολα λεμε,ουτε που με ζοριζει..η ποσοτητα που χρειαζεται ειναι μικρη ετσι κ αλλιως,τουλαχιστον για μενα..

----------


## Dakonblackblade

http://www.greenpeace.org/greece/Glo...oton_2011a.pdf

----------


## marpi

> δεν ειναι κ τοσο ξυνο..
> βασικα παχυρευστο ειναι κ οσο ξινιζει το γιαουρτι,αλλο τοσο κ αυτο..
> κ το πινω πολυ ευκολα λεμε,ουτε που με ζοριζει..η ποσοτητα που χρειαζεται ειναι μικρη ετσι κ αλλιως,τουλαχιστον για μενα..


μονοσ σ το φτιαχνεισ η εμποριου??
οντως σε βοηθησε η απλα χαλαρωσες γενικωσ κ επιρεαστικες απο τα θετικα που λενε?
γτ εχω κ γω πριξιματα κ δεν παει αλλο...

----------


## beefmeup

οχι οντως βοηθησε..
εχω χρονια που ταλαιπωρουμαι ανα διαστηματα η κ συνεχως..θεωρουσα οτι εχω δυσανεξιες,κλπ..
κ οπως εγραψα εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα συμπληρωματα πανω στο θεμα..κανενα μα κανενα δεν ειχε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα πανω μου..
τελικα αυτος ο μυκητας που εχει μεσα,μου δουλεψε απιστευτα..
αλλος ανθρωπος,χωρις πλακα..

αγοραζω εμποριου,κ μετα το χρησιμοποιω για να φτιαχνω μονος μου με απλο γαλα 1.5% λιπαρων..συμφαιρει κ δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει..

για τα θετικα που λες,δεν ειχα διαβασει τπτ απολυτως,ουτε καν το ειχα ψαξει..
απλα η lila_1 μου το ειχε προτεινει καποτε πως μπορει να βοηθησει ενδεχομενως,κ το ειχα περασει στο ντουκου..
ε,αφου ειδα κ αποειδα με ολα τα αλλα,ειπα να το δοκιμασω κ αυτο,οπως κ ολα τα αλλα πριν απο αυτο..με βαρια καρδια το εκανα να σου πω την αληθεια,γιατι πραγματικα δεν πιστευα οτι θα μου κανει τπτ..
αλλα μετα απο 4-5 μερες βελτιωσης,πλεον δεν εχω κανενα θεμα πουθενα σταθερα εδω κ μηνα..

----------


## marpi

ωραια σε ευχαριστω!
το ειχα αρχισει κ γω καμια βδομαδα αλλα εκανα βλακειες κ καταστρεψα τον μυκητα κ δεν εβγαζε σχεδον τπτ!
ποσο το εχεισ παρει?

----------


## Aggelikh

το κεφιρ του εμποριου μπορω να πω πωσ δεν κανει τιποτα! πολλοι λιγοι εδω στην ελλαδα εχουν το μανιταρι κ αναμεσα ειμαι κ εγω ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ! το λεγομενο μανιταρι ειναι ο σπορος του κεριφ ουσιαστικα ειναι απλα τρομερη τροφη γιατι ειναι σαν γιαουρτη το φτιαχνεις μονος σου απλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να το βρει κανεις! τρωει γαλα και μερα με την μερα μεγαλωνει! το κοβεις και δινεις σε οσους θελουν! ειναι τρομερο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα! εχει και διαιτιτηκες ουσιες!αξιζει να το ψαξετε το θεμα γραφωντας κεφιρ-μανιταρι! και να το παρετε !

----------


## billy89

Τι εννοείς τρώει γάλα και μεγαλώνει? Και γιατί κάνει για μεταπροπονητικό?

----------


## tasos2

> Εγώ είχα κάποτε μήκυτες και έκανα κεφίρ..............αλλά δυστυχώς παίθαναν σε μιά μετακόμηση που αμέλησα να τους βάλω φρέσκο γάλα.


Ελα παναγια μου...

----------


## Aggelikh

> Τι εννοείς τρώει γάλα και μεγαλώνει? Και γιατί κάνει για μεταπροπονητικό?


λοιπον ειναι ενα ασπρο μανιταρακι κα θελει πολυ προσοχη το βαζεις μονο σε γυαλινο βαζω κ βαζεις γαλα μεσα το αφηνεις ενα 24 το χειμονα εξω σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου και μετα το σουρωνεις σε ενα πλαστικο σουροτιρη μονο δεν το ακουμπας καθολου με το χερι σου ουτε με μεταλλικα αντικειμενα με τιποτα ξεπλενεις απλα το βαζω χωρις σαπουνια και τετοια και ξεπλενεις και αυτο καλα! εγω το περνω μετα την προπονηση μου το εχει πει ενας ρωσσος προπονητης ο οποιος μου το εχει φερει κιολας! ειναι γεματο πρωτεινη! αυτα ξερω το περνω δυο χρονια τωρα κ μπορω να πω πως ειναι τρομερο για αποκατασταση! αλλα τονιζω κ παλι πολυ δυσκολα το βρισκεις

----------


## Aggelikh

> Ελα παναγια μου...


χαχα μην σου φαινεται παραξενο .! μου εχουν πεθανει τοσες φορες λογο αγωνων επειδη λειπω συχνα απο το σπιτι! αλλα ευτυχως εχει ο προπονητης μου!

----------


## andreasaxo

Εμένα φτιάχνει ο γείτονας μου, ασχολείται με μαραθώνιους και τριαθλο επαγγελματικά.
Μου είπε ότι θα μου φέρει όποτε θελήσω για να δοκιμάσω, απλά σκιάζομαι λίγο γιατί είναι περίεργος.
Τρώει ωμό κιμά με το κουτάλι (μπροστά μου  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  ) , μαύρο σουσάμι (που πάει και τα βρίσκει; ) , μετά τα βάρη 1 scoop pea protein και άλλο ένα hemp protein.
Και γενικώς τον έχω πάρει από φόβο  :02. Shock:  αλλά αφού λέτε ότι είναι καλό, θα δοκιμάσω.

----------


## Aggelikh

> Εμένα φτιάχνει ο γείτονας μου, ασχολείται με μαραθώνιους και τριαθλο επαγγελματικά.
> Μου είπε ότι θα μου φέρει όποτε θελήσω για να δοκιμάσω, απλά σκιάζομαι λίγο γιατί είναι περίεργος.
> Τρώει ωμό κιμά με το κουτάλι (μπροστά μου  ) , μαύρο σουσάμι (που πάει και τα βρίσκει; ) , μετά τα βάρη 1 scoop pea protein και άλλο ένα hemp protein.
> Και γενικώς τον έχω πάρει από φόβο  αλλά αφού λέτε ότι είναι καλό, θα δοκιμάσω.


εχει ο γειτονας σου??? μυαλο ο ανθρωπος! και μαυρο σουσαμι????? τεραςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς! καν το δεν θα χασεις! αλλα θελει προσοχη μαθε καλα τις πληροφοριες παντος μονο καλα αποτελεσματα θα εχεις να το ξερεις~

----------


## lila_1

Δεν έχει νόημα να μπαίνετε στη διαδικασία να φτιάξετε μόνοι σας με δικούς σας μύκητες.... πλέον υπάρχει στο εμπόριο έτοιμο και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα
Πριν 3-4 χρόνια αναγκαστικά έπαιρνες τους μύκητες να το φτιάξεις, πλέον μπορείς να κάνεις και με το έτοιμο κεφίρ

----------


## andreasaxo

> εχει ο γειτονας σου??? μυαλο ο ανθρωπος! και μαυρο σουσαμι????? τεραςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς! καν το δεν θα χασεις! αλλα θελει προσοχη μαθε καλα τις πληροφοριες παντος μονο καλα αποτελεσματα θα εχεις να το ξερεις~


Ναι έχει, μάλιστα, επειδή μέρα παρά μέρα τρέχει και της υπόλοιπες κάνει ποδηλασία (λόγο τριαθλου), όταν έχει ποδηλασία, τον έχω δει, βάζει στο παγουράκι του κεφιρ με νερό μαζί.
Καλά, στο μαύρο σουσάμι έμεινες; 
Εδώ σου λέω τρώει ωμό κιμά, του αρέσει να βράζει τσουκνίδες και να κρατάει τον ζωμό στο ψυγείο και γενικός πολύ ψαγμενα πράγματα, είναι 53 ετών και το σώμα του είναι fitnes, βασικά ποιο fitnes δεν νομίζω να γίνεται  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## tasos2

Καλα δε συχαινεστε να τρωτε μυκητες?

----------


## margarita02

Ζωντανό κεφίρ, αυτό το μανιτάρι που λέτε, θα βρείτε στο κατάστημα βιολογικών προϊόντων Λεβάντα. Όπως γράφει εδώ στις πληρφορίες, http://www.bionews.gr/2009/02/04/%CE...D%CF%84%CE%B1/, το δίνει δωρεάν για τους λόγους που εξηγεί.

Είναι από τον Καύκασο. Εμένα έχει ο πατέρας μου, δεν ξέρω που το βρήκε, και από τότε που το χρησιμοποιεί λέει έχει βρει την υγειά του. Το πλένει, το φροντίζει, εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ακόμα να δοκιμάσω. Θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή, μάλλον δεν έχω να χάσω.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Καλα δε συχαινεστε να τρωτε μυκητες?


Όταν θα δοκιμάσω θα σου πω....  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:

----------


## margarita02

> Ελα παναγια μου...


Πρέπει να το δεις. Θα πάθεις πλάκα. Είναι σα χλαπάτσα αλλά άσπρο και με ποιο στρογγυλεμένες άκρες. Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι αυτό το πράγμα μεγαλώνει και αναπτύσσεται. Μπορείς να το κόψεις και κομματάκια.

----------


## tasos2

> Πρέπει να το δεις. Θα πάθεις πλάκα. Είναι σα χλαπάτσα αλλά άσπρο και με ποιο στρογγυλεμένες άκρες. Το πιο περίεργο είναι ότι αυτό το πράγμα μεγαλώνει και αναπτύσσεται. Μπορείς να το κόψεις και κομματάκια.


Και πως καταλαβαινεις οτι πεθανε?
Να ξερασω μου ρχεται  :02. Puke:

----------


## margarita02

> Και πως καταλαβαινεις οτι πεθανε?
> Να ξερασω μου ρχεται


Δεν ξέρω. Θα ρωτήσω αύριο και θα σου πω. Υποθέτω θα κιτρινίζει ή θα ξεραίνεται. Αηδία είναι όντως, αλλά εάν το κοιτάξεις μερικές φορές το συνηθίζεις.

----------


## beefmeup

> ωραια σε ευχαριστω!
> το ειχα αρχισει κ γω καμια βδομαδα αλλα εκανα βλακειες κ καταστρεψα τον μυκητα κ δεν εβγαζε σχεδον τπτ!
> ποσο το εχεισ παρει?


βασικα ακου τι θα κανεις.
θα παρεις ενα μπουκαλι κεφιρ απο το σουπερ..παρε οποια μαρκα θες.περιπου 1ευρω κ κατι εχουν ολες το μισο λιτρο.
κ θα παρεις ενα λιτρο γαλα,1.5%..οποιο ναναι παρε.

θα αφησεις το γαλα εκτος ψυγειου για 24ωρες.
μετα θα αφαιρεσεις περιπου 150μλ γαλα,κ θα τα αντικαταστησεις με 150μλ κεφιρ απο αυτο του εμποριου που θα χεις παρει.
θα αφησεις το μιγμα αυτο αλλες 24ωρες εκτος ψυγειου,κ μετα ειναι ετοιμο.

το ανακινεις καλα,κ το διατηρεις στο ψυγειο..κοκ..
καθε φορα που θα πινεις θα ανακινεις καλα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μα οταν το παρεις απο το σουπερ μαρκετ δεν ειναι ετοιμο για καταναλωση?γιατι να το αναμειξεις?Για τη γευση?

----------


## vaggan

> Καλα δε συχαινεστε να τρωτε μυκητες?


μανιταρια εσυ δεν τρως??

----------


## beefmeup

> μα οταν το παρεις απο το σουπερ μαρκετ δεν ειναι ετοιμο για καταναλωση?γιατι να το αναμειξεις?Για τη γευση?


οχι ρε... :08. Turtle: 

σου εγραψα μια συνταγη για να φτιαχνεις κεφιρ,χωρις να αγοραζεις ετοιμο ολη την ωρα κ το πληρωνεις..αφου μπορεις να το φτιαξεις κ μονος σου στο σπιτι,με απλο γαλα.. :02. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ααα λεω κ γω...γιατι ειχα παρει κ γω μια φορα και το ηπια ετσι...ουτε μισο ποτηρι δλδ :08. Turtle: και οταν διαβασα τη συνταγη σου λεω μηπως επρεπε να το αναμειξω με κανονικο γαλα?αχχαχα...στοκος τελειως :01. Razz:

----------


## tasos2

> μανιταρια εσυ δεν τρως??


Δεν ετυχε, αλλα μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι τρωω ζωντανο πραγμα...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

γτ σε παραξενευει?και τα γιαουρτια που τρως,αυτο που λεει "ορογαλακτινη καλλιεργεια" ή "καλλιεργεια γιαουρτης" μυκητες ζωντανοι ειναι.

----------


## tasos2

> γτ σε παραξενευει?και τα γιαουρτια που τρως,αυτο που λεει "ορογαλακτινη καλλιεργεια" ή "καλλιεργεια γιαουρτης" μυκητες ζωντανοι ειναι.


Ναι ενταξει αλλα ειναι στην ιδεα πιο πολυ. Τα τρως αυτα αλλα οχι και να παρεις τους μυκητες σπιτι και να τους μεγαλωνεις. Μετα δεν τους λυπαστε που τους τρωτε τοσο καιρο που περασατε μαζι? :01. Razz:

----------


## Aggelikh

> Δεν έχει νόημα να μπαίνετε στη διαδικασία να φτιάξετε μόνοι σας με δικούς σας μύκητες.... πλέον υπάρχει στο εμπόριο έτοιμο και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα
> Πριν 3-4 χρόνια αναγκαστικά έπαιρνες τους μύκητες να το φτιάξεις, πλέον μπορείς να κάνεις και με το έτοιμο κεφίρ


εχει τρομερη διαφορα! το κεφιρ του εμποριου ειναι του εμποριου!!!!!!! ενω δεν εχει  σχεση με αυτο που φτιαχνεις μονος σου και εχεις σιγουρα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## Aggelikh

> Καλα δε συχαινεστε να τρωτε μυκητες?


μα τι λες????? δεν τρως τον μυκητα! το γαλα(κεφιρ) πινεις ! τον μυκητα δεν τον αγγιζεις~!

----------


## Aggelikh

> Και πως καταλαβαινεις οτι πεθανε?
> Να ξερασω μου ρχεται


το καταλαβαινεις οταν μια μερα ξαφνικα δεν σου φτιαχνει κεφιρ και απλα σου αφηνει το γαλα οπως ειναι!(δεν κιτρινιζει η τιποτα τετοιο)

----------


## Aggelikh

> Ναι ενταξει αλλα ειναι στην ιδεα πιο πολυ. Τα τρως αυτα αλλα οχι και να παρεις τους μυκητες σπιτι και να τους μεγαλωνεις. Μετα δεν τους λυπαστε που τους τρωτε τοσο καιρο που περασατε μαζι?


και ξανα λεω δεν τουσ τρως.! το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να το σκοτωσεις αν δεν το προσεχεις! ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο! ο μυκητας μπορει να σου κρατησει χρονια!

----------


## beefmeup

αγγελικη,εκανες 4 ποστ απανωτα για να γραψεις μιση γραμμη στον καθενα απο πανω..
πατα το εικονιδιο "+" κατω δεξια απο καθε ποστ που θες να απαντησεις κ μετα πατα "απαντηση με παραθεση" για να απαντησεις σε ολους ξεχωριστα,αλλα σε ενα ποστ..χαλατε τα θεματα ετσι κ την ροη τους.. :01. Unsure: 

κ επειδη με ενδιαφερει αυτο..




> εχει τρομερη διαφορα! το κεφιρ του εμποριου ειναι του εμποριου!!!!!!! ενω δεν εχει σχεση με αυτο που φτιαχνεις μονος σου και εχεις σιγουρα αποτελεσματα!


για εξηγησε λιγο αν θες την τρομερη διαφορα που εχει?

----------


## tasos2

Tι γαλα του βαζετε? Του εμποριου οτι να ναι ή θελει ειδικο?

----------


## beefmeup

> κ θα παρεις ενα λιτρο γαλα,1.5%..οποιο ναναι παρε.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> εχει τρομερη διαφορα! το κεφιρ του εμποριου ειναι του εμποριου!!!!!!! ενω δεν εχει  σχεση με αυτο που φτιαχνεις μονος σου και εχεις σιγουρα αποτελεσματα!


To ίδιο πράγμα είναι.. μύκητες κεφίρ έχει και το ενα και το άλλο. Δεν υπάροχουν μύκητες που "δουλεύουν" και μύκητες που "δε δουλεύουν"
Τι εννοείς "αποτελέσματα" ??
Τι ακριβώς περιμένεις δλδ να δείς με το κεφίρ το χειροποίητο (που δεν θα δείς κ με του εμπορίου)??

----------


## koukoutsaki

παιδια αν καταλαβα σωστα μπορουμε λοιπον κι εμεις να το παρασκευασουμε με προιον εμποριου κ γαλα κ να επωφεληθουμε απο τις ιδιοτητες  του ?χωρις να τρεχουμε στα βιολογικα κλπ\?

κι επειδη ειμαι και ξανθουλα  :01. Mr. Green: 
βαζουμε 150 μλ κεφιρ και 150 γαλα για να παρασκευασουμε το τελικο μιγμα ??
thanks

----------


## lila_1

Θα πάρεις ένα λίτρο γάλα και το κεφίρ του εμπορίου.
Θα αφήσεις το γάλα 24 ώρες εκτός ψυγείου σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου.

όταν περάσουν οι 24 ώρες θα προσθέσεις μέσα 100-150 μλ κεφίρ (του εμπορίου) και θα αφήσεις το μίγμα σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου άλλες 24 ώρες
(αν το φτιάξεις μέσα στην ίδια τη συσκευασία του γάλακτος θα αφαιρέσεις ίση ποσότητα με το κεφίρ που θα βάλεις μέσα, για να χωρέσει)

Τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες η ζύμωση παίρνει λιγότερες ώρες, συνήθως 12-15
Τώρα που χειμωνιάζει θέλει 24


Ta γραψε κ ο μπηφ από πάνω

----------


## koukoutsaki

ναι βρε καλο μου το διαβασα  αλλα και γαλα 150 μλ ??οχι ολο το λιτρο ε ??
μη με δειρετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

ΟΛΟ το λίτρο γάλα! 
Και 150 μλ από το κεφίρ

Είπα θα ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ 150 μλ γάλακτος από το λίτρο ΕΑΝ το φτιάξεις μέσα στην ίδια του τη συσκευασία

----------


## koukoutsaki

:03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 

ευχαριστω !!

----------


## Aggelikh

οι διαφορες υπαρχουν ολες στο γκουγκλ! ειναι αρκετα που αν ψαξετε θα βρειτε!!! τωρα αν θελετε του εμποριου δικαιωμα σας εγω λεω τι προτειμω!και φυσικα πως δουλευει το καθενα!

----------


## beefmeup

με καλυψες.

----------


## margarita02

Όλα οκ με το κεφίρ, τί εμπορίου τί το φτιάχνει κανείς στο σπίτι, αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνω τί παραπάνω προσφέρει π.χ. από ένα γιαούρτι που περιέχει μαγιά. Μικροοργανισμούς έχει το ένα, μικροοργανισμούς έχει και το άλλο. Γιατί σε κάποιους αυτοί οι μικοοργανισμοί προκαλούν φούσκωμα ενώ σε άλλους τους διορθώνει; Δηλ. εάν αντί για κεφίρ προτιμήσει κανείς λίγο γιαούρτι δεν βλέπει τέτοια διαφορά;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι μύκητες γενικότερα είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για τον οργανισμό διαβάζω εδω που λέει δεν σιχαινεστε και τέτοια και λέω γιατι να σιχαθεί κάποιος , μύκητες έχει και το γιαούρτι και το αριάνι και το ροκφόρ , τα μανιτάρια , όλα αυτα βοηθάν στην καλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού γιατι και το σώμα έχει μύκητες , ειδικα οι μύκητες των γεννητικών οργάνων.
 το κεφιρ θα μπορούσε ίσως να ονομαστει  ζωντανό , πλήρες και φυσικό υγρο γιαούρτι, επίσης στον καύκασο και σε χώρες που χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινα το κεφιρ σαν ρόφημα παρα τις δύσκολες συνθήκες διαβίωσης οι άνθρωποι εκτός ότι ζούν πολλα χρόνια είναι υγιείς , δεν χρειάζονται ούτε καφε να τονώσουν τον οργανισμό τους και μέχρι τα βαθεια γεράματα διατηρούν την υγεία τουςδεν ξέρουν τι θα πεί καρκίνος και άλλες αρώστιες που μαστιζουν τον δυτικό κόσμο
Μερικά  από τα παθογόνα μικρόβια, όπως τα μικρόβια της δυσεντερίας, δεν μπορούν  να ζήσουν και να αναπτυχθούν σε ένα περιβάλλον οξύ, όπως το γαλακτικό  οξύ.
μερικές τροφές όπως το γάλα ωφελούν περισσότερο τον ανθρώπινο  οργανισμό όταν μεταβληθούν με την ζύμωση. Π.χ. κατά την διάρκεια της  καλλιέργειας του γιαουρτιού, η βιολογική άξια της πρωτεΐνης αυξάνεται. . Το ελάχιστο οινόπνευμα και το  ανθρακικό οξύ που δημιουργούνται θεωρούνται σαν τονωτικά των νεύρων της  περιοχής των εντέρων. Παρατηρήθηκε ότι παιδιά που έχουν τραφεί με κεφιρ   κράτησαν περισσότερο άζωτο, φωσφόρο, ασβέστιο, σίδερο και υγειες πάχος απο εκείνα που τρεφόταν με σκέτο γάλα 

γι αυτο καθημερινα στην διατροφή μας δεν πρέπει να λείπουν οι μύκητες απο γιαούρτι , αριάνι γιατι απο αρχαιοτατων χρόνων είναι αποδεδειγμένα ότι βοηθάν στην καλή υγεία και λειτουργία του οργανισμού και περισσότερο τα φυσικά παραδοσιακά προιόντα και όχι τα γιαουρτοειδή που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο , προτιμώτερα τα φυσικα γιαουρτακια με την πέτσα τα παραδοσιακά

----------


## tasos2

Δε χαλαει το γαλα που το εχεις τοσες ωρες σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου?

Και κατι αλλο. Το συμπυκνωμενο γαλα με νερο αμα βαλεις κανει?

----------


## metz

Να υποθέσω πως αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε γάλα πλήρες αντί του 1,5% δεν θα έχουμε θέμα έτσι;

Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω και με κατσικίσιο γάλα - μόνο πλήρες βρίσκω.

----------


## lila_1

> Όλα οκ με το κεφίρ, τί εμπορίου τί το φτιάχνει κανείς στο σπίτι, αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνω τί παραπάνω προσφέρει π.χ. από ένα γιαούρτι που περιέχει μαγιά. Μικροοργανισμούς έχει το ένα, μικροοργανισμούς έχει και το άλλο. Γιατί σε κάποιους αυτοί οι μικοοργανισμοί προκαλούν φούσκωμα ενώ σε άλλους τους διορθώνει; Δηλ. εάν αντί για κεφίρ προτιμήσει κανείς λίγο γιαούρτι δεν βλέπει τέτοια διαφορά;


Είναι διαφορετικού τύπου οι μύκητες κεφίρ. Απ όσο έχω διαβάσει έχουν τους έχουν αποδοθεί πόλλές ευεργετικές ιδιότητες, παραπάνω σε σχέση με τον μύκητα του γιαουρτιού. ΑΠό τη περιοχή του καυκάσου ξέρω ότι ξεκίνησαν και έχει παρατηρηθεί (μπορεί να ναι κ τυχαίο) ότι εκεί οι κάτοικοι σταθερά στους αιώνες έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο μέσο όρο ζωής. Κάποιοι το απέδωσαν στο κεφίρ
Τώρα γιατί, δεν ξέρει κανένας, έχει να κάνει με το είδος του μύκητα.
Και οι μούχλα μύκητες είναι αλλά είναι βλαβερός τύπος


Δε νομιζω να παρατηρήσεις διαφορά εαν ΔΕΝ έχεις κάποιο πεπτικό πρόβλημα

----------


## lila_1

> Δε χαλαει το γαλα που το εχεις τοσες ωρες σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου?
> 
> Και κατι αλλο. Το συμπυκνωμενο γαλα με νερο αμα βαλεις κανει?


Οχι δεν προλαβαίνει, εκτός εάν μιλάμε για Αύγουστο μήνα που η θερμοκρασία δωματίου είναι 30φεύγα

Θεωρητικά οι μύκητες τρέφονται από τους υδατάνθρακες του γάλακτος και αναπτύσσονται.
Oπότε μάλλον γίνεται

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενας μύκητας που  έφερε επανάσταση στην ιατρική και τον είχε ανακαλύψει ο φλέμινκ αν θυμάμε καλα είναι της πενικιλίνης που ήταν φάρμακο και βασίστηκαν πολλα σκευάσματα , αυτο αποδεικνύει και την χρησιμότητα των μυκήτων στον οργανισμό 
επίσης υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί μύκητες και διαφέρουν αυτοι του κεφίρ απο το γιαούρτι αλλα δεν παύουν να είναι ευεργετικοί για τον οργανισμό , όπως και μύκητες στο κρασί γι αυτο λέμε το κρασί είναι σαν ζωντανός οργανισμός , δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε κανίβαλοι επειδη τρώμε ζωντανούς μύκητες 

και να σκευτούμε ότι η φύση έχει βγάλει τροφές που δεν χαλάνε ποτε δεν έχουν ημερομηνία λήξεως όπως πχ το ελαιόλαδο , το κρασί , το μέλι και ενω πχ το γάλα χαλάει μετα απο κάποιες μέρες το τυρί λόγω της ζύμωσης κρατάει περισσότερο και ωριμάζει με τον καιρό , όλα έχουν να κάνουν με την αντίδραση κατα την διάρκεια επεξεργασίας με τους μύκητες που δημιουργούνται

----------


## andreasaxo

> Να υποθέσω πως αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε γάλα πλήρες αντί του 1,5% δεν θα έχουμε θέμα έτσι;
> 
> Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω και με κατσικίσιο γάλα - μόνο πλήρες βρίσκω.


Δοκίμασε το φίλε, ο γείτονας μου με κατσικίσιο και πρόβειο το κάνει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> Να υποθέσω πως αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε γάλα πλήρες αντί του 1,5% δεν θα έχουμε θέμα έτσι;
> 
> Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω και με κατσικίσιο γάλα - μόνο πλήρες βρίσκω.


Υπάρχει και με 1,5 κατσικίσιο. Το βρίσκεις στα βιολογικά, συγκεκριμένα εγώ το έχω πετύχει στις 4 εποχές στο Σύνταγμα. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το μπουκάλι 3 ευρώ.

----------


## margarita02

> Είναι διαφορετικού τύπου οι μύκητες κεφίρ. Απ όσο έχω διαβάσει έχουν τους έχουν αποδοθεί πόλλές ευεργετικές ιδιότητες, παραπάνω σε σχέση με τον μύκητα του γιαουρτιού. ΑΠό τη περιοχή του καυκάσου ξέρω ότι ξεκίνησαν και έχει παρατηρηθεί (μπορεί να ναι κ τυχαίο) ότι εκεί οι κάτοικοι σταθερά στους αιώνες έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο μέσο όρο ζωής. Κάποιοι το απέδωσαν στο κεφίρ
> Τώρα γιατί, δεν ξέρει κανένας, έχει να κάνει με το είδος του μύκητα.
> Και οι μούχλα μύκητες είναι αλλά είναι βλαβερός τύπος
> 
> 
> Δε νομιζω να παρατηρήσεις διαφορά εαν ΔΕΝ έχεις κάποιο πεπτικό πρόβλημα


Lila_1 ευχαριστώ. Ιδιαίτερο πεπτικό πρόβλημα δεν έχω αλλά μπορεί να παρουσιάσω κατά καιρούς. Κεφίρ έτρωγα πιο παλιά σε στυλ γιαουρτιού. Δεν υπήρχε τότε στα σούπερ μάρκετ. Το έβρισκα στα βιολογικά αλλά από τότε που έκλεισε αυτό της περιοχής μου το αντικατέστησα με απλό γιαούρτι. Θα το ξαναρχίσω.

Βλαβεροί μύκητες κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται πως είναι και διάφορα ήδη καρκίνου τα οποία αναπτύσσονται λόγω της διατάραξης της φυσιολογικής ισορροπίας των μικροοργανισμών στο σώμα μας εξ αιτίας διαφόρων παραγόντων όπως κατάχρηση φαρμάκων και αντιβιοτικών.

----------


## Aggelikh

> Όλα οκ με το κεφίρ, τί εμπορίου τί το φτιάχνει κανείς στο σπίτι, αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνω τί παραπάνω προσφέρει π.χ. από ένα γιαούρτι που περιέχει μαγιά. Μικροοργανισμούς έχει το ένα, μικροοργανισμούς έχει και το άλλο. Γιατί σε κάποιους αυτοί οι μικοοργανισμοί προκαλούν φούσκωμα ενώ σε άλλους τους διορθώνει; Δηλ. εάν αντί για κεφίρ προτιμήσει κανείς λίγο γιαούρτι δεν βλέπει τέτοια διαφορά;


αλλη δουλεια κανει το ενα και αλλη τ αλλο! :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> αλλη δουλεια κανει το ενα και αλλη τ αλλο!


Ευχαριστώ. Βρήκα περισσότερες πληροφορίες ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ. Αν και υπερβολές τα θεωρώ τα περισσότερα, θα δοκιμάσω, δεν έχω να χάσω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και να μην ξεχνάμε ενω λέμε ότι στον καύκασο τρέφονται καθημερινα με κεφιρ και έχουν υγεία και μακροζωία , αλλα άλλες οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης εκεί και άλλες στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο απο θέμα μόλυνσης περιβάλοντος άλλων συνηθειών διατροφής και τρόπου ζωής και το κυριότερο κατι που κανείς δεν το λαμβάνει υπόψιν και δεν μετριέτε εκεί οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν στρές 

το θέμα είναι ότι οι μύκητες όπως πχ του αγνού γιαουρτιού με την μαγια είναι οφέλημοι για τον οργανισμό και απαραίτητοι

και ενα μέσο να το διώξουμε το άγχος είναι και η άθληση , αλλα όταν καταντάει άγχος το τι θα φάμε η μη φάμε καμια μπάμια παραπάνω και χαλάσουμε το σχήμα , τότε μόνο άγχος δεν αποβάλουμε

----------


## metz

> Δοκίμασε το φίλε, ο γείτονας μου με κατσικίσιο και πρόβειο το κάνει.


Αγόρασα σήμερα κατσικίσιο (όλυμπος) και θα το δοκιμάσω, ευχαριστώ  :03. Thumb up: 




> Υπάρχει και με 1,5 κατσικίσιο. Το βρίσκεις στα βιολογικά, συγκεκριμένα εγώ το έχω πετύχει στις 4 εποχές στο Σύνταγμα. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Το μπουκάλι 3 ευρώ.


3 ευρώ είναι αρκετά τσιμπημένο, θα προτιμήσω ότι βρίσκω σε carrefour και βασιλόπουλο. Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως  :02. Welcome: 

Επίσης, σήμερα το βράδυ θα είναι έτοιμο και το πρώτο εγχείρημα παρασκευής κεφίρ με ανάμειξη 500ml έτοιμου κεφίρ με 1 λίτρο κανονικού αγελαδινού 1,5%. (ανάμειξη και 24 ώρες σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου).

----------


## andreasaxo

> Αγόρασα σήμερα κατσικίσιο (όλυμπος) και θα το δοκιμάσω, ευχαριστώ


Αυτός που λέω εγώ, παίρνει από της κατσίκες του το γάλα και το κάνει.

----------


## lila_1

> πρώτο εγχείρημα παρασκευής κεφίρ με ανάμειξη 500ml έτοιμου κεφίρ με 1 λίτρο κανονικού αγελαδινού 1,5%


Γιατί τόσο πολύ κεφίρ?
Η αναλογία είναι 1/10

Επίσης πρέπει να αφήσεις το γάλα εκτός ψυγείου τουλάχιστον 12 ώρες πριν την ανάμειξη

----------


## metz

> Γιατί τόσο πολύ κεφίρ?
> Η αναλογία είναι 1/10
> 
> Επίσης πρέπει να αφήσεις το γάλα εκτός ψυγείου τουλάχιστον 12 ώρες πριν την ανάμειξη


Γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι 1/10 η αναλογία; Πώς προκύπτει, δεν το κατάλαβα; Μήπως αυτή είναι η ελάχιστη ποσότητα; Με την ποσότητα που χρησιμοποίησα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα;

Εξάλλου, ποιο πάνω ο Beef δίνει στις οδηγίες 150ml κεφίρ σε 850ml γάλα (αδειάζοντας 150ml γάλα για να προσθέσεις το κεφίρ) ή αν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο δοχείο 150ml kefir σε 1 λίτρο γάλα. Εδώ έχουμε 1/5,66 και 1/6,66 αντίστοιχα. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά το 1/10.

Πάντως στην αναλογία που περιέγραψα, 1/2 πρακτικά, με 24 ώρες σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό. 

Τώρα που γράφω πίνω μισό λίτρο από το ''παρασκεύασμα'' μου. Κρεμώδης γεύση, όχι ιδιαίτερα ξινό - για τα γούστα μου πολύ καλό.

Το γάλα γιατί να μείνει 12 ώρες εκτός ψυγείου; Δεν θα ξινίσει;

----------


## margarita02

> Αυτός που λέω εγώ, παίρνει από της κατσίκες του το γάλα και το κάνει.


Η παστερίωση θα πρέπει να είναι άγνωστη λέξη. Αποκλείεται να το χρησιμοποιεί κατευθείαν από τις κατσίκες. Θα πρέπει να το βράζει ή να χρησιμοποιεί άλλο τρόπο παστερίωσής του.

----------


## lila_1

> 150ml κεφίρ σε 850ml γάλα (αδειάζοντας 150ml γάλα για να προσθέσεις το κεφίρ) ή αν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο δοχείο 150ml kefir σε 1 λίτρο γάλα. Εδώ έχουμε* 1/5,66 και 1/6,66* αντίστοιχα. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά το 1/10.
> Το γάλα γιατί να μείνει 12 ώρες εκτός ψυγείου; Δεν θα ξινίσει;


Οταν βάζεις 150 μλ σε 1000 μλ η αναλογία είναι 1,5/10
Ακόμα και έτσι βασικά το 1/6 δεν έχει σχέση με το 1/2

ΜΕ 500 μλ μπορείς να φτιάξεις 4-5 λίτρα κεφίρ αντι για 1 που έκανες τώρα.
η συνταγή λέει 1/10, άλλο που εμείς για ευκολία δικιά μας το φτιάχνουμε μέσα στο ίδιο το κουτί του γάλακτος.
Και όταν αφαιρείς τα 100 μλ δεν το κάνεις για να βγεί η αναλογία αλλά για να χωρέσει στο κουτί το μείγμα...

Και όχι δε ξινίζει, το χω γράψει από πάνω

----------


## andreasaxo

> Η παστερίωση θα πρέπει να είναι άγνωστη λέξη. Αποκλείεται να το χρησιμοποιεί κατευθείαν από τις κατσίκες. Θα πρέπει να το βράζει ή να χρησιμοποιεί άλλο τρόπο παστερίωσής του.


Το βράζει πρώτα, μα και βέβαια, κι'εμενα άμα μου φέρει η μάνα μου, το βράζουμε πριν το καταναλώσουμε, δεν γίνετε διαφορετικά.
Μόνο ο παπους μου το έπινε από μικρός, το πίνει και θα το πίνει για πάντα άβραστο, δεν έχει λέει ουσία βρασμένο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: .

----------


## tasos2

> Το βράζει πρώτα, μα και βέβαια, κι'εμενα άμα μου φέρει η μάνα μου, το βράζουμε πριν το καταναλώσουμε, δεν γίνετε διαφορετικά.
> Μόνο ο παπους μου το έπινε από μικρός, το πίνει και θα το πίνει για πάντα άβραστο, δεν έχει λέει ουσία βρασμένο .


Κανονικα αν θες να το πιεις αβραστο πρεπει να πινεις κατευθειας απο τις θηλες της κατσικας.  Αν ερθει σε επαφη με το περιβαλλον και το πιεις μετα ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο

----------


## lila_1

> Κανονικα αν θες να το πιεις αβραστο πρεπει να πινεις κατευθειας απο τις θηλες της κατσικας.


Να θηλάσει την κατσίκα ??  :01. Confused:

----------


## andreasaxo

> Κανονικα αν θες να το πιεις αβραστο πρεπει να πινεις κατευθειας απο τις θηλες της κατσικας.  Αν ερθει σε επαφη με το περιβαλλον και το πιεις μετα ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο


Μικρός λέει ξάπλωνε κάτω από της κατσίκες του, τώρα άμα το φέρουμε στο μπουκάλι ζεστό ζεστό, βάζει ένα ποτήρι καλό και το κατεβάζει, μόνο αν είναι ακόμα ζεστό.
Εγώ φίλε Τάσο, μια φορά δοκίμασα να ποιο άβραστο ζεστό, ήταν από της χειρότερες μέρες της ζωής μου, έπαθα ζημιά φίλε, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις....

----------


## tasos2

> Να θηλάσει την κατσίκα ??


Ε ναι. Υποθετικα μιλαμε.




> Μικρός λέει ξάπλωνε κάτω από της κατσίκες του, τώρα άμα το φέρουμε στο μπουκάλι ζεστό ζεστό, βάζει ένα ποτήρι καλό και το κατεβάζει, μόνο αν είναι ακόμα ζεστό.
> Εγώ φίλε Τάσο, μια φορά δοκίμασα να ποιο άβραστο ζεστό, ήταν από της χειρότερες μέρες της ζωής μου, έπαθα ζημιά φίλε, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις....


Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουμπαει στο ποτηρι ομως.  Δεν εχω πιει ποτε αλλα αν δεν αηδιαζεις με τη γευση του γιαουρτιου και αηδιασες με αυτο πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ασχημο

----------


## Giannistzn

> Κανονικα αν θες να το πιεις αβραστο πρεπει να πινεις κατευθειας απο τις θηλες της κατσικας.  Αν ερθει σε επαφη με το περιβαλλον και το πιεις μετα ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο


off topic

Ναι γιατι η μικροχλωριδα του μαστου της κατσικας ειναι ασηπτη και στειρη, το οτι θα αρμεξεις και θα το βαλεις σε δοχειο ή το περιβαλλον περιμενεις να σου κανει ζημια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## andreasaxo

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουμπαει στο ποτηρι ομως.  Δεν εχω πιει ποτε αλλα αν δεν αηδιαζεις με τη γευση του γιαουρτιου και αηδιασες με αυτο πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ασχημο


Δεν αηδίασα καθόλου σε πληροφορώ, κατέβηκε ευχάριστα.
Αλλά όλη την ημέρα είχα δυάρια, με διέλυσε τελείως, πραγματικά σου μιλάω  :01. Sad: 
Βασικά αυτός είναι ο κυριότερος λόγος που βράζουμε το γάλα, έχει προφανώς κάποια μικρόβια να το πω, μύκητες να το πω;
Δεν ξέρω, μόνο τους παλαιότερους δεν πειράζει, έχουν συνηθίσει προφανώς, τότε εκείνες της εποχές ήταν και δύσκολα τα πράγματα, χύμα όλα και στα γρήγορα να μην σε δουν, προφανώς όλοι αυτοί να έχουν αναπτύξει καλά αντισώματα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω φίλε.

----------


## tasos2

> off topic
> 
> Ναι γιατι η μικροχλωριδα του μαστου της κατσικας ειναι ασηπτη και στειρη, το οτι θα αρμεξεις και θα το βαλεις σε δοχειο ή το περιβαλλον περιμενεις να σου κανει ζημια


Εφοσον τα μωρα της κατσικας δεν παθαινουν τιποτα γιατι να παθεις ενας ανθρωπος?

----------


## andreasaxo

> Εφοσον τα μωρα της κατσικας δεν παθαινουν τιποτα γιατι να παθεις ενας ανθρωπος?


Έλα ντε, κι'εγω την ίδια απορία έχω.....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν αηδίασα καθόλου σε πληροφορώ, κατέβηκε ευχάριστα.
> Αλλά όλη την ημέρα είχα δυάρια, με διέλυσε τελείως, πραγματικά σου μιλάω 
> Βασικά αυτός είναι ο κυριότερος λόγος που βράζουμε το γάλα, έχει προφανώς κάποια μικρόβια να το πω, μύκητες να το πω;
> Δεν ξέρω, μόνο τους παλαιότερους δεν πειράζει, έχουν συνηθίσει προφανώς, τότε εκείνες της εποχές ήταν και δύσκολα τα πράγματα, χύμα όλα και στα γρήγορα να μην σε δουν, προφανώς όλοι αυτοί να έχουν αναπτύξει καλά αντισώματα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω φίλε.


είναι θεμα αντισωμάτων παλια εμείς με τα ζώα δίπλα στο σταβλο μεγαλώναμε και ποτε κανείς δεν έπαθε κάτι , ούτε απο το γάλα ούτε τίποτε γιατι ο άνθρωπος προσαρμόζετε στο περιβάλον που ζεί και δημιουργεί αντισώματα 

επίσης το γάλα μεσα στο μασταρι του ζώου απο τα αντισώματα που έχει δεν χαλάει και διατηρείτε μια χαρα , αν όμως το ζώο δεν αρμεχτεί και μείνει μερες μεσα το γάλα κατ αρχήν σπαργώνει δηλαδή πρήζετε το μασταρι , επειδη είναι γεμάτο γάλα και πολλες φορες προσβάλετε απο μικρόβιο και χαλάει και τότε λέμε έπαθε μαστίτιδα το ζώο και βγαίνει κομμάτια κομματια
τότε θυμάμε εγω παιδί ήμουν με έστελνε ο μπαμπας μου στο φαρμακείο και έπαιρνα κατι σύριγκες με ενα άσπρο υγρο σαν γάλα που το άδειαζα μεσα στο μασταρι απο την ρόγα και διαλυόταν αυτο το πυχτο υγρο και έφευγε το γάλα που είχε χαλάσει και ανακουφηζόταν το ζώο 
και σαν το φρέσκο γάλα δεν έχει να πιάνει και κείνο το καιμάκι απο πάνω στο βράσιμο , εκείνο μόνο έχει πόσα συστατικα και μείς το πετάμε και καλα για το λίπος , τρίχες κατσαρες δηλαδή και το γιαούρτι απο φρέσκο γάλα είναι άλλο πράμα , η μαγια που μπαίνει μεσα δημιουργεί αυτούς τους μύκητες και πήζει και είναι θρεπτικό υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτείνη καμία σχέση με το γάλα σκέτο και χρήσιμους μύκητες για την άμυνα του οργανισμού 

περιέχει εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια γαλακτοβάκιλους με αποδεδειγμένη αντισηπτική δράση , επίσης παλια οι μεγαλύτεροι θα θυμούνται απο παπούδες και γιαγιάδες οι τότε γυναικολόγοι μιλάμε πρίν πολλα  χρόνια επειδη δεν είχαν τα κατάλληλα φάρμακα και θεραπείες , συνέστηναν στις γυναίκες να κάνουν κολπικές πλύσεις με ζωντανό γιαούρτι  για να αντιμετωπήσουν την βακτηριακή κολπίτιδα 
αυτα όποιος ξέρει μπορεί να τα ψάξει και στο ίντερνετ να το διαπιστώσει , είναι πράματα που τα έχουμε ακούσει , ακόμη και σήμερα γυναικολόγοι συνηστούν και στον άντρα αλλα και στην γυναίκα την κατανάλωση του παραδοσιακού γιαουρτιού στην βασική διατροφή 

και τωρα φοβόμαστε να φαμε γιαούρτι μην χαλάσουμε το σχήμα , ε ρε κούνια που μας κούναγε και τρώμε μόνο τα στήθια απο κοτα και ρύζια σε πρώτο πλάνο βέβαια και το γιαούρτι λέμε θα μας θολώσει η θα μας κρύψει τις φλέβες , εγω που το έτρωγα ακόμα και πρίν αγώνες δεν ξερω γιατι έβγαζα φλέβες καλώδια 

το γιαούρτι λόγω της ζύμωσης που υφίστατε απο τους γαλακτοβάκιλλους βοηθα τον άνθρωπο στην πεψη με τους παρακάτω τρόπους 
1)χημική διάσπαση της λακτόζης 
2)στην πεψη των τροφών , στην κινητικότητα των εντέρων τα οποία εκτος την εύκολη πεψη όπως ε'ίπα διεγείρουν  και τις ηπατικές εκρίσεις και εντερικες εκρίσεις 
3)απο τον μεταβολισμό του γαλακτοβακίλου παραγετε μεγάλη ποσότητα γαλακτικού οξέως που λειτουργεί σαν αντισηπτικό του πεπτικου σωλήνα και παράγονται ποσότητες αλκοόλης που δρούν σαν τονωτικό στα νευρα του πεπτικου σωλήνα 
4)προσθέτει εκατομύρια γαλακτοβακίλων  που διορθώνει την διαταραγμένη φυσικη χλωρίδα του εντέρου 

τα προβιοτικα που προέρχετε η λέξη απο την Ελληνική λέξη "προ βιος" "υπερ της ζωής" είναι ευεργετικα για την υγεία μας και κυρίως για την εντερική λειτουργία και τόνωση του ανοσοποιητικού .

εγω πάντως συνηστούσα σε μεγάλους ανθρώπους που έπασχαν απο υπέρταση να τρώνε καθημερινα γιαούρτι γιατι το ασβέστιο που περιέχει βοηθάει στην μείωση της πίεσης , γι αυτο και οι παππούδες και γιαγιαδες τρώνε καθε βράδυ ενα γιαουρτάκι

----------


## magdaline

> είναι θεμα αντισωμάτων παλια εμείς με τα ζώα δίπλα στο σταβλο μεγαλώναμε και ποτε κανείς δεν έπαθε κάτι , ούτε απο το γάλα ούτε τίποτε γιατι ο άνθρωπος προσαρμόζετε στο περιβάλον που ζεί και δημιουργεί αντισώματα 
> 
> επίσης το γάλα μεσα στο μασταρι του ζώου απο τα αντισώματα που έχει δεν χαλάει και διατηρείτε μια χαρα , αν όμως το ζώο δεν αρμεχτεί και μείνει μερες μεσα το γάλα κατ αρχήν σπαργώνει δηλαδή πρήζετε το μασταρι , επειδη είναι γεμάτο γάλα και πολλες φορες προσβάλετε απο μικρόβιο και χαλάει και τότε λέμε έπαθε μαστίτιδα το ζώο και βγαίνει κομμάτια κομματια
> και σαν το φρέσκο γάλα δεν έχει να πιάνει και κείνο το καιμάκι απο πάνω στο βράσιμο , εκείνο μόνο έχει πόσα συστατικα και μείς το πετάμε και καλα για το λίπος , τρίχες κατσαρες δηλαδή και το γιαούρτι απο φρέσκο γάλα είναι άλλο πράμα , η μαγια που μπαίνει μεσα δημιουργεί αυτούς τους μύκητες και πήζει και είναι θρεπτικό υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτείνη καμία σχέση με το γάλα σκέτο και χρήσιμους μύκητες για την άμυνα του οργανισμού 
> 
> περιέχει εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια γαλακτοβάκιλους με αποδεδειγμένη αντισηπτική δράση , επίσης παλια οι μεγαλύτεροι θα θυμούνται απο παπούδες και γιαγιάδες οι τότε γυναικολόγοι μιλάμε πρίν πολλα  χρόνια επειδη δεν είχαν τα κατάλληλα φάρμακα και θεραπείες , συνέστηναν στις γυναίκες να κάνουν κολπικές πλύσεις με ζωντανό γιαούρτι  για να αντιμετωπήσουν την βακτηριακή κολπίτιδα 
> αυτα όποιος ξέρει μπορεί να τα ψάξει και στο ίντερνετ να το διαπιστώσει , είναι πράματα που τα έχουμε ακούσει , ακόμη και σήμερα γυναικολόγοι συνηστούν και στον άντρα αλλα και στην γυναίκα την κατανάλωση του παραδοσιακού γιαουρτιού στην βασική διατροφή 
> 
> και τωρα φοβόμαστε να φαμε γιαούρτι μην χαλάσουμε το σχήμα , ε ρε κούνια που μας κούναγε και τρώμε μόνο τα στήθια απο κοτα και ρύζια σε πρώτο πλάνο βέβαια και το γιαούρτι λέμε θα μας θολώσει η θα μας κρύψει τις φλέβες , εγω που το έτρωγα ακόμα και πρίν αγώνες δεν ξερω γιατι έβγαζα φλέβες καλώδια 
> ...


 κυρ Ηλία ζωγραφισες και παλι

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κυρ Ηλία ζωγραφισες και παλι


ενας εγω και ενας ο σχωρεμένος ο παύλος ο πικάσος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Εφοσον τα μωρα της κατσικας δεν παθαινουν τιποτα γιατι να παθεις ενας ανθρωπος?


Το οτι δεν παθαινουν δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι. Τα μωρα παιρνουν το πρωτογαλα απο τη μανα, το οποιο εχει αυξημενη συσταση σε αντισωματα και λοιπα στοιχεια που προστατευουν εν μερη το μικρο.

Ας μην το αναλυσουμε παρακατω, δεν εχει νοημα. Παντως στις θηλες υπαρχουν και μικροβια και βακτηρια και φλεγμονες και 1002. Στις σωστες εκτροφες θελει πολυ καλο πλυσιμο-στεγνωμα και μερικες φορες και αντισιπτικα τοπικα

----------


## andreasaxo

> είναι θεμα αντισωμάτων παλια εμείς με τα ζώα δίπλα στο σταβλο μεγαλώναμε και ποτε κανείς δεν έπαθε κάτι , ούτε απο το γάλα ούτε τίποτε γιατι ο άνθρωπος προσαρμόζετε στο περιβάλον που ζεί και δημιουργεί αντισώματα


Καλά το κατάλαβα δηλαδή.  :01. Smile:

----------


## metz

> Οταν βάζεις 150 μλ σε 1000 μλ η αναλογία είναι 1,5/10
> Πολύ σωστά - μόλις έσκισα το πτυχίο μου... 
> Ακόμα και έτσι βασικά το 1/6 δεν έχει σχέση με το 1/2
> 
> ΜΕ 500 μλ μπορείς να φτιάξεις 4-5 λίτρα κεφίρ αντι για 1 που έκανες τώρα.
> 
> Το ξέρω πως μπορείς να φτιάξεις μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα, απλά σαν πρώτη δοκιμή έκανα μια προχειρη ανάμειξη να δω πως θα μου βγει και αν θα μου αρέσει. Δεν έχει νόημα να φτιάξω 4-5 λίτρα κεφίρ και να ανακαλύψω πως τελικά αυτό που προκύπτει με τη μέθοδο αυτή δεν μου αρέσει...
> 
> η συνταγή λέει 1/10, άλλο που εμείς για ευκολία δικιά μας το φτιάχνουμε μέσα στο ίδιο το κουτί του γάλακτος.
> ...


Όπως και να 'χει, το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό! Έχω αρχίσει πλέον ''παραγωγή''. Θα ψάξω να βρω και σπόρους κεφίρ για να το φτιάχνω ποιο παραδοσιακά.

----------


## ελμερ

Εκανα την πρωτη αποπειρα να κανω κεφιρ μονος μου...απλα τα κανα λαθος και εβαλα κατευθειαν μεσα στο γαλα το κεφιρ και μετα τ αφησα εκτος ψυγειου 2 μερες.... :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:   σημερα εκανα και δοκιμη,δειχνει ιδιο σε μυρωδια και γευση με το κεφιρ του εμποριου.....αν δειτε οτι δεν γραφω για μερες στο forum θα ξερετε τι εχει συμβει.... :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Λοιπον , απο τιμη / ποιοτητα πια εταιρεια προτινετε? 

Επεισης προτινετε να φτιαχνουμε κεφιρ με γαλα για οικονομια ή για την διαδικασια της "ζυμωσης" που κανει το κεφιρ επειτα?

*μολις ειδα κεφιρ με γευση φραουλα και στεβια απο την μεβγαλ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω την μεβγαλ πέρνω τελευταία και την θεωρω αξιόπιστη εταιρία και με βάση αυτα που είπε και η Ντορίτα απο πληροφορίες που είχε απο ελέγχους που κάνουν τα σούπερ μαρκετ θεωρείτε απο τις κορυφαίες εταιρίες , απλα αυτα με γεύσεις φράουλα εμένα δεν μ αρέσουν προτιμώ την παραδοσιακη γεύση  σαν ξυνόγαλο και πίνετε ευχάριστα, αλλα τωρα τελευταία επειδη δεν έβρισκα πήρα με γεύση φράουλα

----------


## ArgoSixna

> βασικα ακου τι θα κανεις.
> θα παρεις ενα μπουκαλι κεφιρ απο το σουπερ..παρε οποια μαρκα θες.περιπου 1ευρω κ κατι εχουν ολες το μισο λιτρο.
> κ θα παρεις ενα λιτρο γαλα,1.5%..οποιο ναναι παρε.
> 
> θα αφησεις το γαλα εκτος ψυγειου για 24ωρες.
> μετα θα αφαιρεσεις περιπου 150μλ γαλα,κ θα τα αντικαταστησεις με 150μλ κεφιρ απο αυτο του εμποριου που θα χεις παρει.
> θα αφησεις το μιγμα αυτο αλλες 24ωρες εκτος ψυγειου,κ μετα ειναι ετοιμο.
> 
> το ανακινεις καλα,κ το διατηρεις στο ψυγειο..κοκ..
> καθε φορα που θα πινεις θα ανακινεις καλα.


Ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει. Αφησα 24ωρες το γαλα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου. τωρα εβαλα το κεφιρ θα το αφησω αλλες 24ωρες.. Οταν μεινουν 150μλ απο το νεο μειγμα/κεφιρ μπορω να κανω παλι την ιδια διαδικασια ή πρεπει να κανω συνεχεια απο την αρχη το σκηνικο?

----------


## pilgrim

αν και καθυστερημενη η απαντηση οφειλω να συμπληρωσω οτι το κεφιρ ειναι πολυ οφελιμο για τον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο τοσο για τις βιταμινες που εχει οσο και για τα αντιοξειδωτικα του εγω προσωπικα παρασκευαζω κεφιρ και δεν χρησιμοποιω του εμποριου γιατι θεωρω οτι δεν εχει δριμυτητα της γευσης που θα επρεπε,επισης μπορει την ζυμωση να την παρατεινεις και περισσοτερες μερες ,οσο πιο ξινη η γευση τοσο καλυτερα,σημαντικη επισημανση κατα την διαρκεια σουρωματος του κεφιρ απο το γαλα ειναι το σουρωτηρι που χρησιμοποιουμε να μην ειναι μεταλλικο ισως γιατι καταστρεφει το κεφιρ το ιδιο η επενεργει αρνητικα στην διατηρηση των πολυτιμων συστατικων του,παντως εγω που ειμαι συστηματικος χρηστης εχω δει  βελτιωση σε μικροπροβληματα οπως αυχενικα , μεσης και αλλα ελπιζω να μην ειναι placebo.Οι καυκασιοι απο οπου και ερχεται το εν λογω προιον ισχυριζονται  οτι προσφερει στους χρηστες του μακροζωια αυτα τα ολιγα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pilgrim

α ξεχασα επισης να πω οτι εαν δεν θελουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε για καποια περιοδο τοτε το βαζουμε στην καταψυξη και ετσι διατηρειται φρεσκο χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## ελμερ

Το κεφιρ με γευση φραουλα της Μεβγαλ που δοκιμασα πολυ καλο στη γευση καμια σχεση με το απλο....... :02. Welcome:

----------


## lila_1

Bump

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί ποτέ/το χει παρατηρήσει κανείς, αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση τα προβιοτικά στο κεφίρ να λειτουργούν κατά των φλεγμονών?

Παρατηρώ εδώ και 3-4 μέρες που πίνω συστηματικά, ότι οι τένοντες έχουν ηρεμήσει κατά πολύ ενώ με ενοχλούν εδώ και 3-4 μήνες. 
Το χα παρατηρήσει και στο παρελθόν που ένα διάστημα έπινα καθημερινά αλλά το χα αποδώσει σε άλλους παράγοντες.
Τυχαίο πάλι? Υπάρχει κάτι στη βιβλιογραφία πάνω σ αυτό?

Νομίζω κάποιος/κάποτε/σε κάποιο θρεντ είχε αναφέρει κάτι αλλά μπορεί και να το δα στον ύπνο μου dunno

----------


## beefmeup

υπαρχουν ενεδειξεις,αλλα αφορουν κυριως φλεγμονες εντερικες κλπ..
κ μια μελετη σε ζωα για αθροιτικα,αλλα αποσο ειδα δεν υπαρχει ακομα follow up σε ανθρωπους..
αυτο που μπορει να θυμασαι ειναι αυτο το επικο θεμα,αλλα αφορουσε ενζυμα κ υπαρχουν εκτεταμενες αναφορες..δεν θυμαμαι αν υπηρχε κ καποια για προβιοτικα εκει μεσα.

----------


## eliott

καλησεπρα γνωριζει κανεις για το κεφιρ πληροφοριεσ σε σχεση με την προληψη ή και την επιβραδυνση των αυτοανοσων νοσηματων??

----------

